# Career in Mainframe Technology!!!



## ramkbala (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I am Ramki. I have done B.E computer Science Engineering. I have 2 years of Mainframe Experience. Earlier in My college Days, I used to code more. Even I love coding. I wanted to develop new things. I wanted to do RnD and create new things. . After got a job in IT industry, they did not ask me which technology I want to work. They put in Mainframe technologyThat time I did not know, What is mainframe. I fought, but could not come out from this technology. 

For an IT professional, nothing is impossible. we can adapt to technology easily. Same way I learnt, how to develop applications in mainframes. I felt good. I was learning new things. 

Whatever the requirement comes in, I will search in google and I will do copy/paste. The code will work. 

Now I am worrying about this. Till how long I have to do the same. Mainframe is 60 years old technology. Everything is coded now. we need not to create new applications. we need to do maintenance and support activities only. 

Because of this, I wanted to shift my career. I thought of learning SAP. But what will happen to 2 years of Experience in mainframe? So I dropped the idea of shifting career. 

I want to learn advanced things in mainframe. Till now, I have been writing COBOL/DB2 programs. In most of the DB2 programs, other than select statements nothing is used. 
I want to move forward in mainframe Technology. But I could see many people with more than 10 years of Experience still writing COBOL/DB2 programs, simply by copy/paste from other programs. I don't want to do anymore. Please advice me on this career path. 

1. Along with mainframe, what technology I can learn which will be useful to my career? 
2. What are the certification I can do, other than DB2 9 certifications? 


Please advice me. 

Thanks, 
Ramki B


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Isn't copying and pasting from other people's programs considered theft of intellectual property? I don't blame you; I wouldn't want to do that anymore, either.


----------



## ramkbala (Mar 24, 2012)

@BosonMicheal

Sorry for the confusion. I did not mean, copying others source code. I meant, same type of Programs I am developing.  only small difference will be there in my programs.


----------



## umerwaqas (Apr 12, 2012)

ye there is a great carrier in mainframes ... dear
well i am also working in this field
so we can search google to get alot of jobs in mainframes...
well in us also .. alot of jobs are available
there is alot of progress in it ..
dont worry


----------

